# Off topic embossing?



## swizzle (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm curious about where to find a company that does custom embossing? I'm just wondering how expensive it would be to have custom bottles or jars made. I started a bait shop when I was 11 and I'm now 30 and the business is still going strong. I'm not sure exactly what I'd have embosed just looking for prices and ideas. Also I see people on here that can take and replace a missing chip in a bottle. Couldn't some type of embossing be created on a plain jar with the right epoxy and a mold? Or would that be to costly? Just tossing some idea's around. I'd probably only do an order for 100 bottles or less. Looking forward to some feedback. Swiz


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 9, 2005)

SWIZ...there's some guys out there that can make you an epoxy slug plate for bottles...a few got prosecuted for making fake slugs for high dollar Western pumpkinseeds and selling same as authentic...(yep, they looked that good).

 I personally only know one local guy who is "in training" for that avocation...I have an example of his "work"...I don't know how far he has "advanced" in his education, or if he would consider making any quantities.[&:]

 Clevenger Bros Glass Works used to make "personal" bottles, but they no longer operate. Perhaps Jamestown Glass or Wheaton Village could help you out???


----------



## chinaaaboy (Jul 9, 2005)

yes,hehe



 ________________________________________________________
china tour
guilinlvyou
yangsuo
guilintianqi


----------

